# Rewiring a house in Bangkok



## bsalander (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I recently moved to Bangkok from Boston.  I've been living in an apartment for 3 months and am looking to move into a house.  I've located a concrete house that hasn't been lived in for several years.  Because it is clear nobody lives there, burglers came in and ripped out all the wiring because its worth about $0.25/meter.  The owners of the house own several and aren't interested in putting in the money to restore it nor do they want to sell the property.  So right now, nobody lives there and the owners are collecting no rent on the property.  Along with two friends I would like to nogotiate a low rent with the owner in exchange for doing the fix up work ourselves for free.

The plumbing is mostly intact and cheap to fix over here.  We can handle the cleaning, painting and landscaping.  It all comes down to whether we can do the electrical work ourselves or if we have to hire a contractor.  Keep in mind this is Bangkok, so there are no regulations, codes, licences or permits required.  Is this doable?  If anyone has any advice I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks for your help and expertise.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, my opinion is; you say that the plumbing is mostly intact but, you didn't indicate that you could bring the remainder up to spec.  Your also asking us to assess your electrical capabilities w/o knowing anything about you and your experience.  Your also asking us to assess the complexity of rewiring w/o know anything about the structure.
Lastly, the owner has already said they don't want to put any money into it and to discount your rent in exchange for plumbing and/or electrical work is technically a form of putting money into it.  Why not just stay where you are or find a place that is liveable?


----------



## travelover (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got back from Ecuador and was kind of shocked at their lax wiring , even in new construction. They mostly seem to use lamp cord and very few junction boxes.

I'd suggest that you research residential wiring guidelines on the internet to get a handle on some basics, including safety. If it doesn't work out, move.


----------



## intern.arch (Jul 16, 2009)

Be careful.  In the US we have 110 current, which is pretty forgiving if you get shocked.  But in Thailand the current is 220.  It is a lot more dangerous.  To add to that breakers and grounds (earth if youre British) are less reliable.  Make absolutely sure that everything you work with is really not-hot while you work. 

Sounds like fun, good luck.


----------

